
Vote up if you want the submission title displayed as your browser title for bookmarking - pashle

======
oxygenated
Looking a bit further, news.yc doesn't seem to be very SEO friendly or
accessible either. Maybe there was a reason for not needing to be SEO
friendly, but not accessible? By this I mean that apart from the topic not
being in the title, there's no use of HTML tags to confer semantics from the
blocks of text, e.g. no use of H1-H6 tags, no use of lists for comments.

Is there a reason for this? I just thought it was good practice, but I'm still
just starting out in web design.

~~~
timg
semantics are obsolete.

~~~
oxygenated
care to elaborate?

------
far33d
Come on people use the feature request link!!!!

~~~
aston
Not the most effective method of eliciting a response, so far as I can tell. I
submitted this same request a while ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=9337>

~~~
ralph
And I also made the request nine days ago.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=13273> We need more feedback in that
feature request thread really.

Perhaps the problem is due to the code starting to emit HTML very early on,
before it knows what the title should be, in order to start providing data to
the browser. As opposed to building all the HTML for the page before sending a
byte.

------
pg
You mean you want the submission title to be the title of the comments page
about it?

~~~
pashle
Yes. Like now as I'm writing this reply if I wanted to bookmark this page, it
would read "Y Combinator: Add Comment". From where you're reading it would
read "Y Combinator Startup News". It would be more convenient for me if it was
instead the original discussion/submission title. Right now, I copy the title
beforehand, and paste it in when bookmarking.

Damn fast feedback, excellent work.

~~~
waleedka
I second that. I bookmark many comments threads and the default title comes up
as "Y-Combinator startup news". Then I copy the post title and paste it in my
title field. It would be nice if I can skip the copy-paste step.

------
pashle
Whoops! Guys, if you hover the mouse over the submission title and right
click, click on "Bookmark This Link...". This will add it WITH the submission
title, instead of the default "Y Combinator Startup News".

